# First Smoke on Dyna Glo offset



## geo1267 (Jul 26, 2020)

New member here.
Have been cooking for a while, but found this forum when researching the Dyna Glo vertical offset. Used to use a Masterbuilt propane unit and wanted to switch over to charcoal/wood. Finally got to fire it up today after making the basic mods with a rack and half of baby backs and some chicken quarters. I was able to maintain temps consistently in the 225-240 range for the whole cook. I used a combination of hickory, apple and cherry.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! And, it looks like your maiden run on this smoker came out pretty good.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great to me! you'll find once you get a taste for wood/charcoal you wont want the propane or electric again. the qview ( food pics) is good too!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 27, 2020)

You did it up right. Props.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks great! Congratulations


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
It sure didn’t take you long to figure out your new smoker!
Everything looks great!
Al


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks like your off to a good start with the new smoker.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  I cut my teeth on a Dyna-Glo.  They are decent units and will provide you some great Q.  If you are like me though, you will get tired of the limitations quickly and want to trade up.   

JC


----------



## geo1267 (Jul 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> It sure didn’t take you long to figure out your new smoker!
> Everything looks great!
> Al





SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> It sure didn’t take you long to figure out your new smoker!
> Everything looks great!
> Al


 Thanks! I learned a lot from reading through the long thread for this cooker on this forum. Hoping I can fire it up again this weekend.


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 8, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.  I cut my teeth on a Dyna-Glo.  They are decent units and will provide you some great Q.  If you are like me though, you will get tired of the limitations quickly and want to trade up.
> 
> JC



Everyone needs to stop pushing the little Dynaglo offset cabinet. It's not very good. Spend $70 more and get the Signature Series/Heavy Duty vertical offset, which is a genuinely good stick burner. Offset smokers were never meant to burn charcoal and the little box style offset is too small to run as a stick burner.

This is the superior Dyna-Glo smoker, by a mile.









						Dyna-Glo Signature Heavy-Duty Vertical Offset Charcoal Smoker and Grill in Black DGSS1382VCS-D - The Home Depot
					

Get the best of both worlds with the Signature Series heavy-duty vertical offset charcoal smoker and grill from Dyna-Glo. This multi-functional smoker lets you have it all with both grilling and offset



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> Everyone needs to stop pushing the little Dynaglo offset cabinet. It's not very good. Spend $70 more and get the Signature Series/Heavy Duty vertical offset, which is a genuinely good stick burner. Offset smokers were never meant to burn charcoal and the little box style offset is too small to run as a stick burner.
> 
> This is the superior Dyna-Glo smoker, by a mile.
> 
> ...


Nobody is pushing anything. They were just giving their thoughts on how the OP's cook came out.


----------



## brannonhane38 (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks awesome.


----------

